# A brilliant site with lots on it



## ashworthml (Nov 1, 2012)

I know this site was posted quite a while back but it has the biggest collection of patterns and information you could ask for.
It has knitting,crocheting,cross stich,DIY and anything you can possibly think of in crafts 

http://myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow thanks so much for sharing this :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Thnx for link...it sure has everything!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Holy cow! Thank you I can't believe all the good stuff on there!


----------



## EmLynn62 (Jun 29, 2012)

It has a huge list.....but alot of those links don't work...you have to have alot of patience to use that site, I gave up months ago


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

I have to go to the turkey or there will be a few disappointed relatives and I want to stay looking at all the fabulous patterns. THANKS!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Goodness gracious, just say L A R G E !!
Thanks for re-posting. The first time I saw it I was so scared I ran away, but this time will bookmark.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

This is indeed a great site, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Super site !!!!!! Thanks so much


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, everything in one site. Thanks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Golly where does one start...... so many to choose from. Thanks for sharing again.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I used it yesterday and I agree it's a good site!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Truely Awesome, thank you so much, i know what i will be doing the rest of the day.

Happy Thanksgiving!! Enjoy your meals


----------



## michaelsmom42 (Apr 23, 2011)

wow! 

Thanks!


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

my goodness, who compiled that little lot!!! thankyou so much.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you thank you thank youxxxx


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

It has heaps but some sites no longer exist. I was looking mostly at socks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

yep, have this one bookmarked from before. Check it often for new "stuff".


----------



## Thecanechair (Oct 11, 2012)

I just spent 2 hours there- had a nap in between for 10 minutes. It's addictive and FREE. Wonderful you for sharing.


----------



## maggieme (Jul 25, 2011)

I had a problem trying to access toe-up socks two at a time. It sent me to somewhere and wanted me to sign up for Yahoo.....didn't know what to do.


----------



## Simply Irresistible (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the link! I feel like a child in a toy store!


----------



## KnitterBug (Aug 24, 2012)

Another new site for me to explore. Can't wait. Everybody sounds like this will be a beauty.


----------



## sharon05676 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! It's a great site.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

This is awesome - thank you!!


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

ashworthml said:


> I know this site was posted quite a while back but it has the biggest collection of patterns and information you could ask for.
> It has knitting,crocheting,cross stich,DIY and anything you can possibly think of in crafts
> 
> http://myhq.com/public/c/y/cyn5/


Thank you for posting this. I think I may spend the rest of my life investigating just this link!


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, great site.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Fantastic! Thanks so much for letting us know about this site. I've bookmarked it for safe keeping!!


----------

